
Show HN: Luapress v3 – simple and fast static site/blog generator - Fizzadar
http://luapress.org
======
caipre
The site is self-hosted; see the source here:
[https://github.com/Fizzadar/luapress.org](https://github.com/Fizzadar/luapress.org)

~~~
nickpsecurity
It loads and scrolls fast, too. The web is getting slow and bloated to the
point that on older machines I notice this difference.

